# Lost sound suddenly



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok I know VERY little about cars beyond the basic maintenance so bear with me. 

About 3 days ago my car, a 98' Dodge Neon with an Alpine CD player lost all it's sound from the radio and CD player.

I've checked the fuses because that was the first thing that I though of and all the fuses are fine, in fact I didn't see any fuses at all for the radio.

The unit still has power and obeys any input, I can change channels and tracks there's just no sound. 

I've thought about taking it out and looking at the wires but I'm afraid to screw it up. If anyone can help I would really appreciate it.ray:


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds like the deck finally went out, normally if the speakers are being ran off the headunit they would go out, one channel at a time, in this case they all went out which could mean the audio processor inside the unit is gone and you need to replace the head unit.


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok thanks for the info I was afraid that it was the speakers.


----------

